# When Our Pets Pass; Cremation or Burial . . .



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm starting this thread to discuss the various ways we deal with losing our furry friends. Not necessarily to share the emotional side although that's fine too, but mainly as a help thread regarding how to deal with their physical remains. For some it's a hard decision on whether to bury or to cremate. For some one or the other isn't an option we need to respect each other's views on it. 

I am not a cremate sort of guy so burying my old friend Red was my choice. I'd rather watch the tree grow from her remains than see a turned vase inside my house, but that's just my way. But some like to cremate and those of you considering that option for the first time might want to ask questions of those who have done it. 

For those non-turners looking for an urn maybe you can discuss a trade/purchase with one of the turners. We have at least one member I know of who's pet has been terminally diagnosed (Homebody) and though it may be difficult it's never too early to discuss what you will do when you have to deal with the loss of your little family member. Will you bury? Cremate? Stuff? I know a small percentage actually do that. I allowed for an "Other" option in the poll although I can't think of what that might be. 

I allowed for multiple choices in the poll in case you have more than one pet and have different plans for each. Let's hear your thoughts. 

:feedback:


----------



## BarbS (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm 'old school' on this subject, preferring to bury a pet in the orchard on family ground. But then, that's because I've almost always had an orchard to bury a pet in. God save me from ever becoming a city slicker!


----------



## drycreek (Jul 30, 2013)

I to like the bury option only because always had plenty of room to do so.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 30, 2013)

Burial to me is like putting them in a nice comfortable spot to rest forever. I always make sure they are comfortable and in their favorite sleeping position. And then I always know they are resting nearby. JMO. I know there are many others.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 30, 2013)

I find that vets here in the city, prey on people with sick pets and use their grief as a springboard to collect outrageous amounts of money to cremate the remains of their pets. To put an animal down (depending on the size) is about $400 plus the cremation, which can run in excess of $1000. It's kind of sickening how much they charge for it. I'm a burial kind of guy myself and to be honest, I've never really understood the need to have the animals remains sitting on the mantle. No offense meant. Just my opinion.


----------



## phinds (Jul 30, 2013)

I've buried numerous cats in the back yards of a couple of different houses over the years. We even have ceramic plaques over each (flush with the ground, but I keep the grass off of them.).

My avatar had to be killed last week. Old age and arthritis were just causing him too much trouble. He was past 11 in a breed that typically doesn't make it past 10. My wife decided to have him cremated but had he been mine I would have made the same decision. For one thing, at 140 lbs he was just too damned big for the back yard. We're going to bury the urn near the cats and put a plaque on it as well. We have the plaques done by a local ceramic artisan.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Paul.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2013)

phinds said:


> I've buried numerous cats in the back yards of a couple of different houses over the years. We even have ceramic plaques over each (flush with the ground, but I keep the grass off of them.).
> 
> My avatar had to be killed last week. Old age and arthritis were just causing him too much trouble. He was past 11 in a breed that typically doesn't make it past 10. My wife decided to have him cremated but had he been mine I would have made the same decision. For one thing, at 140 lbs he was just too damned big for the back yard. We're going to bury the urn near the cats and put a plaque on it as well. We have the plaques done by a local ceramic artisan.


So sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2013)

I have done both, I buried a very special dog on a piece of land that I had thinking I would never loose it, but I did, she's still there, and that bothers me a lot still. All of the ones I have that died of old age or illness from old age are cremated and in little boxes with their pictures on them. They are never really forgotten. It took a long time for me to not expect my dog to great me at the door, the only reason that has eased up a little is their are new furry rescues that great me now. The thing about cremation and the urns or boxes is that with their pictures on them they are really not gone, that's comforting I guess. I saw a dog get hit by a car today and that just broke my heart that that dog was alone when he passed. All my animals where in my arms at the end, as much as it hurt and as hard as it was, I owed it to them. My vet will come to the house to put them down if you ask him to, and no extra charge, he really cares about the animals and their people. Animals sense things, mine will go where they lived their lives, and with me.


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry Paul !

We too chose cremation for our true friend "Sammi"


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2013)

All the dogs I had growing up were buried behind my parent house, but I think we'll probably cremate the next one who passes. Unfortunately, our Jack Russell is 14 years old with significant arthritis and terrible cataracts... I'm afraid she's not going to be around much longer.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2013)

My condolences to those that have lost a good friend.

I voted cremate, but I have buried 5 cats in my backyard, all within a 3 year period. 2 got complications from using Sergeants flea spray, 1 had a heart attack, 1 just died suddenly, and the last one died of old age, she was 22.

My wifes dog Drexler had to be put down, he could not walk well anymore, tumors everywhere, and lost all bodily function. We had him cremated.
I'm in the process of making an urn box for him....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2013)

I can see it both ways. I would prefer burial on my own land, but I only own 3 acres. If I had to sell the house I would hate to think one of my dogs got dug up for a fence, garage or something similar. I also have never had a pet cremated and not sure how I would feel about having it on the mantle. Greg's sentiments make sense, but I also wonder how long I would want to relive the grief on a daily basis. I will say though that as I turner I have received several requests for pet urns and have done most of them requested. Only when time constraints dictate it do I decline. Seems like more city folk prefer cremation and country folk prefer burial for what I think are obvious reasons. 
Scott


----------



## phinds (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Walt (Jul 31, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'm starting this thread to discuss the various ways we deal with losing our furry friends. Not necessarily to share the emotional side although that's fine too, but mainly as a help thread regarding how to deal with their physical remains. For some it's a hard decision on whether to bury or to cremate. For some one or the other isn't an option we need to respect each other's views on it.
> 
> I am not a cremate sort of guy so burying my old friend Red was my choice. I'd rather watch the tree grow from her remains than see a turned vase inside my house, but that's just my way. But some like to cremate and those of you considering that option for the first time might want to ask questions of those who have done it.
> 
> ...



I am also more in favor of burial as upposed to cremation, however, being a turner, I have (on request) turned various pet urns of various shapes and sizes and have a variety of pictures available for potential customers


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 31, 2013)

I've never done the cremation, just burial on our place. When I was in college I had friends that lived near a rendering plant. Walked over there once on a Sunday and saw piles of dead farm animals...and several farm dogs. My vet offers a "disposal" service if you don't plan to bury or cremate. I cringe when I think someone's family pet got shipped to the rendering plant for "disposal". Not my dog! 

Paul, sorry to hear the big dog is gone. Mine is 87 lbs. and I had to get a neighbor to bring his back hoe over to dig a hole. We dug two actually. A second hole for another neighbors dog who is 14 yrs and could go anytime. Dug it now in case he goes in the winter. Gary


----------

